# Garmin Edge 800



## vboy19 (Jul 27, 2006)

Surprise no one has posted this!

http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...n-edge-800-first-ride-review&mlc=news/article


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

Yep, was just about to mention it. Here is some info from Rich at GPStracklog:

http://gpstracklog.com/2010/08/garmin-edge-800-announced.html

The claim is that it's a very visible touch screen. With support for custom maps, this may be the first Edge I might use on the trail. I still prefer replaceable (AA) batteries, though...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I haven't caught it yet. It looks interesting, but since I don't really use the cycling-specific features of the Edge I do have, it's a bit rich for my blood (STARTING at $450?).


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I haven't even run through the first battery charge on my 705...and now it's obsolete. :skep:


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like VeloNews will have a review soon.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...-releases-new-touchscreen-edge-800-gps_136552


----------



## LyncStar (Feb 16, 2006)

the mayor said:


> I haven't even run through the first battery charge on my 705...and now it's obsolete. :skep:


No kidding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You know, vboy19, you got lucky and scooped everyone else by what appears to be MINUTES on this one.

As soon as you said something, the gpstracklog post was showing up in my Google Reader.


----------



## nexus666 (May 14, 2010)

thats a nice looking unit. has all the features i want, but i really want one i can just change batteries out when it dies. i did notice that there is an external battery pack listed in the accessories page on the garmin website. no pic though, be interested to know how big (both size and capacity) it is

wish garmin would make one that used AA but allowed you to charge the batteries without removing them. best of both worlds that way.


----------



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/27/garmin-rolls-out-touchscreen-based-edge-800-cycling-gps/


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder how well it works through two pairs of gloves in the winter?


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

*In Depth Review*

In Depth Review here http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2010/08/garmin-edge-800-in-depth-first-look.html


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Interesting thoughts on the 800 on the Garmin Forums.

Place me in the "skeptical of touch screens camp for a bike computer". I use a 705 on MTB and road rides (commutes). I change screens a few times a ride by sliding my hands across the bars and bumping the Mode or Menu buttons with my thumb or first finger knuckles from the side. I find trying to use the joystick more difficult than bumping the side buttons. I think trying to raise my hand above the display and push a "virtual" button would be more difficult.

Other than that, the new features and the extra data metrics are nice.


----------



## confuzshuz (Jan 31, 2006)

damn! 2 months after I get the 705, they come out with 800....2 MONTHS!!!! :madman:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

confuzshuz said:


> damn! 2 months after I get the 705, they come out with 800....2 MONTHS!!!! :madman:


It won't be "out" until October, if that's any consolation. tis the way of electronics.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

confuzshuz said:


> damn! 2 months after I get the 705, they come out with 800....2 MONTHS!!!! :madman:


Wait for a couple years like you did on the 705; Garmin new products have notoriously buggy firmware. Get one immediately upon release, and you will be filling up the page with head banging.

Don't get me wrong, I love my 60CSx and 705, but I learned with the 60 and my old Edge 305 to wait at least a year after release to buy a new Garmin product. Trust me.


----------



## confuzshuz (Jan 31, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Wait for a couple years like you did on the 705; Garmin new products have notoriously buggy firmware. Get one immediately upon release, and you will be filling up the page with head banging.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my 60CSx and 705, but I learned with the 60 and my old Edge 305 to wait at least a year after release to buy a new Garmin product. Trust me.


I figured that would be the case. But I'm still disappointed because I really like the custom map option. That would come in very handy on the trails.


----------



## davidatjclprop (Nov 17, 2010)

*First Impressions of Garmin Edge 800*

Purchased the base unit this week after selling my 705 on craigslist.

Unit works perfectly. No firmware bugs encountered yet. Screen navigation is much more intuitive than 705. Extra data display page (705 has two, 800 has three) is useful. 800 has additional data available such as temperature, battery life, and the odometer. Screen is easy to read and no problem to control with light winter gloves. Awaiting a North American micro SD map to explore the navigation features. Data logging with a power meter works flawlessly. Data is in *.fit format.

Only negative I have found so far is the unit will not turn on when charging. I used my 705 for car travel on a 12v adapter regularly. Only explaination is Garmin did not like this kind of crossover usage.

Ask away for specific items I can check.
David


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Huh!

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=13769
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=13563
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=13782
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=13770
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=13647
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=13759
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=13644

You might be one of the lucky ones, or you have not delved deeply enough into the full use.


----------

